# Fly Fishers of NW Florida



## Out_Of_Wyoming (Sep 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the Pensacola Fly fishers still meet? Ive sent a few emails to find information and have been unsuccessful thus far. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think they still regularly meet. Seems like they posted here recently about not meeting in September because of something going on in Ocean Springs, MS.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

*Ffnwf*

The Pensacola club - Fly Fishers of NW Florida has a website: www.ffnwf.org 
and a monthly newsletter (archives are on web site). We are not having a Saturday clinic in September but will return to lour regular schedule in October. Business meeting 1st Tuesday, Fly tying 2nd Thursday, Clinic 3rd Saturday.
Please check us out!


----------



## Out_Of_Wyoming (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you for the information. Where do these meetings take place?


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

At the clubhouse in the park west side of 17th street just north of the RR tracks.


----------



## Out_Of_Wyoming (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you! Last question: Are bass pro and orvis the two closest fly shops to pensacola?


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

Chris V at Sams Bait and Tackle in Orange Beach has everything you need including good advice on tackle. He just posted a reply in "new to fly fishing".

There is a small fly fishing shop in Fairhope at the Church Mouse (on Church St). Spencer Johnson can get you started, including fly tying instruction.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Out_Of_Wyoming said:


> Thank you! Last question: Are bass pro and orvis the two closest fly shops to pensacola?


yes


----------

